# Grandfathers WWI Ships research



## exbooty22 (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know if i am in the correct forum area but, I am trying to research my Grandads ships he served in during WWI. I can't find anything on TNA. These are the details i have recently found from his Medal card in TNA. His name George Moore, Born Sunderland 27/2/1887 and joined the RNR 15/11/1915 and discharged 8/2/1919. Although he was RNR his medals were from the Merchant Navy. His No, I think is 454602 (Shown as Dis A OR Cert. His RS2 Number was 323218. I have many records in his civilian life of his ships but nothing at all in the RNR. Can anyone help me to research please?


----------

